# fleshwounded dove



## sam Jaffe (Jun 13, 2011)

I have just bought a ringneck dove for the first time, and as i brought it home and put it in its cage it was so frightened from my hand, that it put up a great struggle being transported from the box to the cage and flew around a bunch in the cage. Im not sure where it got it, but it eventually recieved a small fleshwound on the upper corner of its wing, and i am wondering if should try and catch it and put some neosporen or something on it or if should let her be and not risk damaging her any more. For the moment, its been a a day or two and ive let her be because i don't have great medicine here and i didn't want to scare her any more, and because its a small wound, but i am worrying about her and i want to know if you think i should try and disinfect or cover it. Also, i am an expatriate living in Morocco, so i don't have access to a lot of the medicine that you would find in the states.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, if the Dove is that spooky, may be best to just leave them be and not push things by trying to minister to the injury, expecially if it is a mild injury and not from a preditor bite or unknown source.


Golly...do you have prior experience with Doves or other Birds?


They can be hard to win over sometimes, especially if in their minds, people are seen as threatening.


----------



## sam Jaffe (Jun 13, 2011)

Thats good to hear. I had a pigeon for a bit, but i never really befriended it and it was a bit of a difficult situation, where i think i was being fed false information about it by the vendors so i would by another. I don't really have any experience with birds.


----------

